# Spain - Club la Cost at Las Flores & Mcdonald leila Playa Resort?



## ValHam (May 15, 2008)

I have put 1 week on hold at each of these resorts - Any useful information on the condo and the surrounding areas?  Do you need a car - Any grocery areas in the area - What is the weather like last 2 weeks of October?  How much are the daily tours ?  Anything within walking?  Thanks kindly


----------



## silvib (May 16, 2008)

To save looking them up - where are they located?


----------



## Keitht (May 16, 2008)

For Leila Playa you will certainly be very restricted if you don't have a car.  There are supermarkets and a few restaurants near by.  The property has quite a narrow entrance and others have commented on the difficulty of driving out when the road is busy.  There is no slip road to enable you to get up speed before joining the carriageway.


----------



## silvib (May 16, 2008)

Now that sounds like personal experience - referring to the slip road.


----------



## ValHam (May 16, 2008)

malaga spain is the area -


----------



## silvib (May 16, 2008)

Thanks - last time we were there was either late October / early November and it was quite chilly, in Malaga itself, but down at the coast in the Torremolinos area, it was fine.
We had travelled by motorcycle from Alicante, down to the Mar Menor across, then to the higher elevations to reach Malaga, a very chilly journey I recall.


----------



## ValHam (May 16, 2008)

Your from Florida and I am from Vancouver, B.C.  It is real chilly here.


----------



## Keitht (May 17, 2008)

silvib said:


> Now that sounds like personal experience - referring to the slip road.



We stayed at Dona Lola which is just a little way down the road from Leila Playa.  We had heard about the poor access so I checked it out as we passed.  It really did look as bad as described.  The road outside is what I guess in the States is called a 4 lane highway (2 lanes each direction with barriers between the carriageways).  Traffic is travelling at 50 mph or more, so exiting the resorts could be 'interesting'.


----------



## silvib (May 17, 2008)

ValHam said:


> Your from Florida and I am from Vancouver, B.C.  It is real chilly here.



We were living in Spain at the time (originally from England and then almost 30 yrs in Spain) but yes, your cold in B.C. is a whole different ball game.  The only time I've experienced real cold was flying from England to Florida on a charter flight via Newfoundland and we had to walk from the plane to the terminal building, we had our breath taken away, literally, by the cold.  Can't remember exactly the time of year but it was Autumn/Fall time or later.


----------



## ValHam (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Keith - What was the activities like at the Dona Lola - I heard it was only a 20 minute walk from the sister resort - Anyway, I tried to get Dona Lola but it was not available so I have decided to take Leila Playa - I may not rent a car the first week in Spain.  I may depend on excursions to the sights - However, the second week we may rent a car for 2 weeks - We plan to do 2 weeks at Leila Playa and drive to Portugal for a week - We may do some of the side trips you mentioned like a overnight to Seville or 2 nights in Seville - We just leave are stuff at the timeshare and do side trips.  I may do a overnight in Tangiers or maybe a day trip - perhaps we can depend on taxis , trains and excurisions from the hotel for the first week anyway -


----------



## Keitht (May 17, 2008)

The e-mail address for Dona Lola is donalola@macdonald-resorts.es  I would suggest contacting them and they will be able to provide up to date information for Leila Playa as well.
We didn't get involved in any of the daytime activities as we had a car and did our own thing, but there was entertainment every evening on the terrace outside the bar on site.  The entertainment was generally of a pretty good standard too.


----------

